# Started my New Smoker Today



## deejaydebi (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi All -

Well I didn't get all the parts yet but I started assembling my new smoker today. I got the frame built for the drum. I scrounged 3 lengths of uni-strut and some clips. It was enough for the barrel with a bit left over. I don't have a fire box yet so I'll add that frame in later. This should be easy to close in later for storage.

I'll cut the barrel tomorrow - my brother in law has a nice pneumatic grinder that'll cut much nicer than the jigsaw.

It's not much but it's a start!


----------



## msmith (Feb 25, 2007)

Looking good so far debi cant wait to see it finished


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

I cut the barrel in half today using my brother-in-laws pneumatic grinder with 3 cutting wheels. It's realy nice to operate and it cut really clean. Glad he convinced me to use it instead of the cutting torch. I tried playing with cutting a few scraps of junk with the cutting torch and it was fun but really rough and lumpy looking. I would have had to grind that for the rest of my life I think! LOL

My brother-in-law said the stand was way over designed but I got the stuff for free so why not use it?

Order a chargriller side fire box like everyone suggested from Lowes they'll call when it comes in so now we just strip paint off and wait I guess.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 26, 2007)

debi, looks like you are gonna kinda use mine for a model. a few tips, if i may; keep in mind the mechanic did alot of the work for me, since i didn't have alot of time to do it all myself. 1. on the firebox, he took a piece of diamond plate steel and cut it so it fit over the hole where it mounts to the drum. then he put 2 x 3" pipes connecting it to the drum. don't do that. put one big pipe, or find a way to mount it directly without a plate covering the hole. i wanted to do it that way, but didn't have time to do it myself, or the materials to do it with one big pipe. 2. cut your smokestack just under your food rack on the end, 4" diameter at least. i have mine that way, and it works better than when i had it on the top. 3. i bought my smoker thermometers from academy, the smaller "old smokey" brand, $9 each. i mounted mine in the door, on each end (either side of handle). i am thinking of moving them so they are on the outside of the door. like they are, they are a few inches above the rack. 4. make sure there is a leg under the firebox to the ground. 5. regular flat black paint on the drum will suffice. 6. insulation will make a BIG difference on the drum. too bad you don't live close to me, as i have some left over. 7. have fun, and smoke alot.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good....

Can I make one suggestion for the CG sfb.  Since I have 2 now.....

Cut a piece of expanded metal and use it for the charcoal rack.  The stock one is way to low.... if you don't already know.  I got lazy and just put a piece of expanded metal on the "cooking" grate.  Lots of room for ash, and no problem smothering your fire like using the stock grate.  Some buy or make baskets..... I am going to put some all-thread rod in my 2nd one and lower the expanded metal.  That will give my a lip so coals will not fall out the front like my first one.  I will modify it later on.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 27, 2007)

Chris -

I am making mine like yours (I think) even ordered the firebox you suggested eariler. I was thinking of using the large bung hole for the piping and the small one for a vent. I think it's about 4" I'll have to check.

I don't know how big the fire box is so I haven't decided how to mount it. I'd like to go direct if possible but that remains to be seen.

Should I cut the smoke stack flush or extend it into the smoker? I was thinking perhaps extending it in some and cutting it off at an angle might be a good idea.

I was wondering about themometers. I saw a few on a site somewhere at like $30 a pop! Yikes! Wal Mart has some now for like $9 I wonder if they're any good?


I figured Id build the firebox frame exactly the way I built the barrel frame but smaller and closer to the ground. I think I have enough Uni-Strut left. Tough stuff! Once I get it all bolted together I'm going to tack it in place for added strength.

I saw some high temperature black paint in the garden center at Wal Mart. It's supposed to be for grills I figured that would work OR I may be able to get it powdercoated. I have to find out what kind of temperatures the powder coat will take. I think they cook it to like 400 degrees or something.

I was thinking (I know that's dangerous) if I can get a second barrel maybe I could cut out the ends, cut it in half a few inches shorter than the first and fit it inside the existing barrel for insulation. That would give me an air pocket to fill with some kind of high temperature insulation.

I have my ECB so I don't have to rush this project. I want to consider all the options and do it right the first time. Besides my brother-in-law is convinced this isn't going to work and I'm building it in his garage. So far he just watches and laughs. He doesn't understand why I don't buy the Chargriller at HomeDepot for $139. I know you guys understand!


MrGrumpy-
I was thinking of using expanded metal for the grill surface and the firebox if I can find it un galvinized. I was pricing cast iron grills and it'd be close to $100 just for the grills! I'm still looking though! I'd prefer cast iron grills we'll see.

Thanks for the support Guys!


----------



## msmith (Feb 27, 2007)

Well debi let him laugh tell him your just starting with this and tell him to show us pics of his homebuilt smoker lol. I think its great that your building a smoker and my Hats off to you. Keep on building Baby.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 27, 2007)

Debi, what he said!!!! Go get 'em girl.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 27, 2007)

my smokestack extendes into the smoker just a bit. i also do not use the stock charcoal grate that came with the firebox- it bent pretty bad the first time i used some mesquite splits on it. i use a heavy rack out of the old LP grill for my rack in the firebox now. i don't know the exact size of the firebox. for the food rack, i used some metal we have at work, that is sheet steel, with a bunch of round holes all over it. i am going to make a new one, as i don't like this one; the holes are too small. if i could have used the stuff with bigger holes, i think it would be ok. couldn't use it at the time though. make sure your smokestack is on the opposite end of the firebox. my smokestack is 4" diameter. i think that is big enough for a 55-gallon drum with side firebox. here is a pic that shows the firebox, and trhe smokestack going into the smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah my brother-in-law can be a butt-head sometimes. He doesn't quite understand the smoking thing yet. Although I had to show him how to make Jerky tonight. The dollar store was selling some jerky spices - Nesco or something - cheap so he bought some. Who knows maybe he'll get interested in smoking after teasing me so much about it. He loves the Pastrami and turkeys.

Chris -

Thanks for the pix I wasn't sure how far down to put the stack. I planned on going in the big bung hole.

I tacked the frame together tonight. Not to much else I can do till I get the fire box. I think I'll run maybe 1x1 angle iron all the way around the halfs to beef it up a bit. Might hold the heat/smoke in better too.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 28, 2007)

I do not know if this would work but, I was wondering if a person could use blow on insulation on the outside to insulate the barrel.  I do not know if the insulation would take the heat.  If it would that would be the easiest way to insulate the barrel.


----------



## t-bone tim (Feb 28, 2007)

I love all the info and pics,great ideas.....it's awesome to see people do things from scratch...keep it up Deejay !


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 28, 2007)

Debi,
        What an ambitious project.  You'll have to keep us updated w/ all the play by play.

Chris is oh so correct about keeping the stack @ cooking grate level.  That will keep the convection current flowing below the meat and create a good uniform "heat bubble" in the cooking area.

Your bung hole will not be large enough for a stack.  It's more like 2 1/2", not 4".  You won't need a vent, that's what your stack is.  You'll be controlling your temp by the size fire you build, and how much air you allow through the firebox.

Light guage expanded metal makes excellent cooking grates,  especially if tacked into a 1" angle iron frame.  If you call around the metal dealers in your area, you should be able to pick up a piece of "drop"(leftovers from someone else's cut)

Good Luck, I'm sure you'll do well,

                                              Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 28, 2007)

SmkyOky Tim -

Thanks I'll try that. I was shopping online or a 4x8 sheet but I really don't need that much. Gotta be some metal fabricators around here someplace!







T-Bone Tim - 

It's my quest now! EURAH!


----------



## msmith (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi how is the progress coming on the new toy.


----------



## billclarkson (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi sure does look like your really getting into this and that is great.  Your getting tons of good advice and it is great to see that it's all coming together for you.  I don't have much to add to all this since i'm not much for manufacturing something like what you are tackling.  But i wanted a new thermometer for my CharBroil electric smoker and i bought one from Wally World and when i put it in some boiling water it showed 213.   i just clean off the tip after each smoke and it works great for me.  So keep on inching along and keep the photos coming.  Great work.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi All -

Still waiting for the fire box. I don't dare do anything else until I know how big that thing is and where I have to put it. I'm don't even know if it's a left side mount or a right side mount. ARGGGG! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did do some calling around for the expanded metal. No luck yet. I haven't found handles yet either. I check Lowes and Home Depot - nothing. I did find some really nice diamond plate though - expensive stuff, but pretty I love diamond plate. It'd be nice to enclose the cabinet with that. Still looking!

I appreciate the help you all are giving me - just goes to shoe what a great place this is!


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 4, 2007)

the firebox is right hand mount, if it is the char-griller brand. char-broil is left hand mount. i got the handle for my smoker door off my old LP grill. the wheels are getting donated from it too for my smoker one day. i used the racks out of it also, the food rack is what i made my ABT rack from, the lava rock rack is what i use in my firebox for the charcoal/wood to sit on.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW You guy`s & gals really are the best !! you`ll are a inspiration to me !!! 
  DEBI,
   As for looking for those metal scrap pieces ,,,check you`r local welding supplie shops for the guy`s that are fabricators in your area ,, Explain to them what you`r doin and what you`r  looking for ....also bring some pics with you ....a little show & tell , that will really tickle them...you know what i mean !!!  ok tc and good luck searching.... 
    Looking forward to updates & pics .....charlie


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi..
If you can't find the expanded metal you want....take some measurements...and check out Wally World...Home Depot...they have a variety of replacement charcoal and cooking grates that just might work....would be an easy fix..later on... when they wear out...than trying to have a custom made one out of hard to fine material for ya...


----------



## msmith (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi stainless steel handicapped rails make good handles. They have them in all diffrent lenghts at home depot of lowes. They look good on the door and best of all they dont get hot so you wont burn your hand when you raise the door. Thats the kind of handles I have on the old general and have never had one get hot to the touch. Just my one dollars worth LOL


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi, If you are looking for the handles that are shaped like a spring, you can go to a discount tool store like Harbor Freight, and get a slag hammer and just cut the head off. They make great handles and don't get hot at all.
If you let me know the measurement for your grate, I'll send you a piece for the cost of shipping. I think I could cover it in cardboard and use packing tape for the sides and ends and ship it pretty cheap, because it isn't that heavy. PM me or email me if you are interested. You can call too. I can give you my # via email.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Guys -

I do kind of like the handicap rail Idea but I was looking for the handles like they have on a wood stove. I have found the springs but not the handles. The Home Depot people are gonna stat wondering about me ... I walk in, look at everything, play with everything, measure everything and buy nothing! LOL

Tom -

I'm may have to take you up on that offer. I am getting nowhere locally. Did find some places online but the minimums are killers! I'll have to go up my sisters and measure it again to be sure. I was looking at 2 separate grates just for ease of cleaning.

Hey this is turning out to be a forum project!


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 5, 2007)

A welders chipping makes a great handle for just about all applications.  Or in particular , the spring on the handle.  For a rotation handle (like maybe a firebox door), just cut the hammer part off, heat the shaft, bend it like you want it, then weld it wherever it belongs.  For lifting handles (like for the smoking chamber door), cut the spring away forn the hammer (easy w/ an angle grinder), maybe use 2 or 3 springs, buy a piece of steel rod, slide the springs onto the rod, heat and bend the rod into shape, then weld it in place.  If you make the handle to where it stands 5-6" away from the smoker, it shouldn't ever get so hot that you need a glove to use it.

Just my two cents, it's worked on a few rigs that I've built.

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I checked the Harbor Frieght those hammers are perfect! I orderd 5 of them and a cute little cast iron piggy to mount on the top of the smoker!

Did I ever tell y'all I just love piggies?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 6, 2007)

.... stop! you're embarassing me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like you're gonna be smokin in style pretty soon Debi, we're all with ya

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 6, 2007)

That's so sweet of you to say.  I just never hear things like that anymore.






Tim


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Mar 7, 2007)

I just couldn't resist pointing out the jokes that could be made here.

Keep up the good work. I think I might tackle a double barrell smoker before long.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah Wes Sometimes I don't just walk into em I set myself up too! I have days at work I just don't even try to talk cuz I know it will get turned inside out and upside down and I'll get embarrased!


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 7, 2007)

I saw it , but resisted.  I thought it was maybe, well... maybe a bit too obvious.  I also thought perhaps someone else would do it for me.  Guess I was right.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you tried Ace hardware or EBay that is the two place where I found some expanded metal


----------



## jmastera (Mar 7, 2007)

Deb, like Icebox was saying on eBay you can get it pretty cheap.

This is a whole sheet, 4 foot X 8 foot which is probably too much for you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-x-8...spagenameZWD1V

I got 5 peices 12in X 24in from this guy on eBay.
http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/eureka49
Maybe he'll have some more.  I got all 5 sheets for $15, total with shipping was $24.95.


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

Just got a response back from the person on eBay I got my exp metal from.  He is putting up more peices in different sizes tonight and said he will have more in other sizes listed for sure.  Just do a search for user eureka49.

I have nothign to do with this person otehr than I won an auction he\she had up.  I am in no way affiliated with this person, just trying to help out.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

OKay okay I know I set myself up for that one AGAIN! LOL


Icebox I did check all the Aces stores here they only have little pieces. I didn't think o check eBay though. My brother-in-law gave me directions to a metal shop a few towns down the road. I'm going to check them out Friday. I'm surprised I couldn't find anything in the yellow pages. I did call a bike / hot rod shop and they might be able to help - they have diamond plate!


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 8, 2007)

Deee-jay ....why don't you just heat the metal before welding it in place.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 12, 2007)

I found a local (sort of) metal supplier out in the boonies! The prices are a bit higher than the net but with shipping and convieiance I figure it's close enough. I caught them just as they were closing Friday night so I have to go back Tuesday to make an order.

I'm thinking I might buy some 16 gauge cold rolled steel sheet to run around the inside of the barrel to add an air gap for insulation. I'm wondering if that welding blanket would survive between the layers of steel.

Still no signs of the damned firebox!I'm going to call Lowes tomorrow and ask whats going on. They got paid on the 26th shuld be hearing something by now the ad said 7 to 10 days.


----------



## msmith (Mar 14, 2007)

Debi just wandering how the new smoker was coming along. Did you ever get that dam fire box yet LOL.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 14, 2007)

I would think that would be a perfect thing to leave in for insulation.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Marvin -

I still don't have the firebox! I never shopped at Lowes before ad his may be the last. grrrrrrrrr I called the store and they said they have nothing to do with internet sales even if I am supposed to pick it up there. Weird or what?


I could have walked to Chargrill by now (wherever they are).


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 15, 2007)

In Tulsa, both Lowes and Academy Sports have them in stock, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but if you've got access to all that fine metal working equipment, why don't you build your own. You could build it bigger (not a bad idea, CG SFBs won't hold 2' logs), you could build it out of heavier metal (5/16 or 3/8 would last a long time). and you could probably end up w/ a better design ( I read about people having to modify their CGs all the time).

Last but not least, you could probably save some $$$, and that's always good.

I would be happy to help you w/ design if you decide to build one. I'm not an expert, but I've built 2 or 3 smokers.
Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Well yor not even gonna believe this ...

My firebox has been in the store for a week! I called the internet service and they called the store and the store said they didn't know they were supposed to call me when it came in. I went up to the store today and they have them on the shelf! A whole flock of them! They got 10 of the little buggers all at the same time and never called. When I called the store they said they had no way to check on the internet orders.


Anyways ... hope to get something going this weekend if we don't get slamed by this snow storm that's supposed to start tomorrow and go through until Saturday.

Tim -

I bought this firebox because it was suggested as the best thing to do. Maybe the next smoker will be all from scratch. By then I'll know how to cut and weld better! Now I am just learning.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 16, 2007)

Lowe's is cheap on a lot of things.. but they aren't know for hiring rocket scientist for help. My front yard is proof of that. 

The neighbor up the lane had a delivery made Monday and Prince Cow Poo driving the truck decided my yard looked like the place to turn around... he got stuck! then got his loader stuck trying to pull out the truck... yep I was happy

I asked him if it looked like a parking lot, he said no. Then I asked why he couldn't back up to the road since there were two ding-a-lings in on the delivery.. uhh I don't know. I wasn't too upset until I asked him who was going to fix the yard and he said he didn't know.

I almost blew a gasket, but managed to keep it down to a fairly calm.. I know who's gonna do it.. YOUR BOSS!

Called the store talked to the manager and he sent out a really nice fellow who couldn't believe they drove a truck on ground that was soft to walk on, and again amazed he got on my property when I wasn't even the customer, and again when they had to have a tow truck get the guy out.

I'd say they lost money on that 50' of privacy fence plus half a days wages for two guys to watch my grass for me, plus to fix the yard...

Good Grief
sorry Debi didn't mean to ramble in your thread


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 16, 2007)

i wouldn't say the chargriller firebox is the best option; building a bigger one would be better. i was thinking of building a new (bigger) firebox from scratch. but since i added the insulation, i don't think i need a bigger one now. i am thinking of putting some insulation on the firebox, too. i didn't have the time nor materials to build a nice big firebox when i built my smoker.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 16, 2007)

The nice thing is that if you end up not liking it, it's only $50.  You can always take it off and add a new one.  Are you welding it on, or bolting it?
If you're bolting it on, maybe you could even take it back to Lowe's and tell them it was defective,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












As to insulation, have you ever looked into refractory cement?

Tim


----------



## msmith (Mar 16, 2007)

Smokyoky what in the sam hill is refractory cement, Ive never heard of it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm thinking I will bolt it on - because I already have another idea going on for the next build after I see how this works. It's about 1/4 the size of the barrel I'm using so I'll probably be okay for summer but I don't think it'll cut it for winter.

I was just going to ask that - Refractory cement? I did consider put sand betwenn the layers at one point. 

Pigcycles - 

no problem I had a hard time staying calm and all I did was wait!


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 17, 2007)

_Here ya go Deb. This was the first thing that popped up on Google. We use this stuff in our boiler at work. The boiler is used to make the load water hot for a winter mix. I never thought about using it in the smoker though. Nice job Tim. That's why I love this forum so much. Such a wealth of knowledge and innovation here._

_Kast~O~LITEÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]_ is a castable refractory cement manufactured by A.P. Green / Harbison-Walker. It is used as the insulation material in foundry furnaces. Its maximum temperature is 2600 Degree Fahrenheit . You'll need 86 lbs of material per cubic foot, not counting mixing losses.  
Refractory cement is unlike regular cement in that regular cement has water bound up in the compound. Heating regular cement will cause the water to flash to steam and destroy the structure. Refractory cement allows the water to be driven off during curing and in the initial heating. Refractory cement has elements that trap many microscopic air pockets in the mix that provide a high degree of insulation.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, whar Tom said!

Plaster it on thick, you can paint it if you like.  It'll make your smoker look like it's made of concrete.

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 20, 2007)

Kewl Thanks I'l check it out!


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 20, 2007)

debi, the insulation i used on mine is "fyre wrap" brand. see if you can find some around there; it is some good stuff.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris,
         Tell us more about this "fyre wrap".  What's it made out of and how is it configured, etc..  Any pix of it?

Tim


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 20, 2007)

it is a felt like stuff, with foil on one side. you put the foil on the outside. the guy told me it is fire proof; they put it on our furnace burner exhaust ducts, and they get over 2000° F. here is a pic of it, on the end of my smoker. the fire i used to build to hold at 225° now gets over 300°.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 20, 2007)

Where do you buy this stuff, and how is it sold?

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 21, 2007)

Chris -

Thanks I was looking for the name of that stuff you bought. I want to put this between the barrel  another thin layer of steel and weld it up inside. Found the link Oky...

http://www.fyrewrap.com/


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 21, 2007)

i didn't buy it. i got a box of it at work from the contractors doing the exhaust ducts for our furnaces. we are re-doing each furnace line, one at a time. he (the head of the group) told me i could have any scrap box i wanted. i saw one in the pile that was all new stuff (not my mess up, sorry). i took it. it was a fairly big box. i wrapped my smoker, and still have enough for one more. i am going to build myself a new one (as soon as i can) and give mine to a guy at work. i will probably use it on the new one, whenever that may be. i have the 2.0 stuff.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 6, 2007)

hey, debi, how is it coming on the homemade smoker? i haven't seen anything on it in awhile...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome debi- ya gots lots of ketching up 2 do


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Chris,
                 Long time no talk to.  The little one's not so little anymore by the looks of the avatar.

I was just looking @ your smoker.  Where did you come up with the wisdom to put the stack exit on the bottom of the unit?  It works well that way, doesn't it.

AND YEAH DEBI, HOW'S THE SMOKER COMING?

Tim


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 6, 2007)

hey tim. he is going to be 11-months old mon (7/9/07).  he was 20lbs 7oz last month when he went for a check-up. 

i got the idea from marvin smith to put the smokestack where i did. i had it thru the top, down to the grate. he said to move to where it is now, and it will work better. it does work nicely. temp is pretty close from end to end, depending on what i have in it.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 6, 2007)

My grandson is 19 mos. now, and copying everything his dad does like a monkey.  He even swings a golf club and then tries to cuss.  Ain't it fun to watch 'em grow?

My stack comes straight out the middle.  Same as in the bottom, it creates a "yemp bubble w/ a slow moving vortex in the cooking zone.  That way, there isn't any direct heat blowinf across the food.

Tim


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 6, 2007)

*Hey Debi, you can buy expanded metal from any place that supplys the construction trade. They can use a machine,(press or brake, or shear?) , that will shear the metal to the exact size you need. I did my cold smokehouse shelves that way and it worked great. Be very careful of the edges though, when I put my cold smoker togather, I didn't wear gloves, I bled like a stuck hog by the time we were done. Oh well, gives me somethin to bitch about. Terry*


----------



## dacdots (Jul 6, 2007)

Any woman who knows what uni-strut is,I could fall in love with,keep it going Debbi,your smokin bud,David
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:icon_mrgreen  :


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

I found a local suppier for the expanded metal but it's cheaper to buy online and pay shipping! Go figure!


Gee David I love that stuff! They're always throwing 2 to 3 foot hunks of it away too. I like it for shelves and racks in the basement. Great stuff! Keeps my lumber from getting wet. I still have a half a truck load of ash and tulip wood down there and my basement gets wet.  It's even better when it's free!


----------

